# Help with damage to natural testosterone after cycle



## Oman (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello

Between November 2016 and June 2017 I was cycling on and off steroids. Im young and did high doses of the more so called powerful steroids. I quit cold turkey my last cycle, did a short PCT, its been 5 months now and I feel like ive damaged my natural testosterone production to a serious degree.

I had noticed within the last month especially, that I was getting all the signs of low T; 
unable to make any strength/size gains (infact possible losing muscle), and increase in bodyfat - even though training and diet and sleep is good for most part
very low libido
feeling demotivated and depressed
feeling fatigued alot etc.
So I got my blood tested and they came back as "normal" but when I asked specifically for T levels the doctor said "12.1" (I dont have the full blood test results and I dont understand what the results mean so im planning on seeing the doctor again to get the full picture and possible referred to see a specialist)

My question is what does 12.1 T acctually mean? Is it low and if so what should I do? 
Should I run another PCT (my last one I didnt even know what I was doing or if I did it properly and i've had a very poor knowledge of the whole steroid and PCT etc. from the start which is idiotic on my part)

Any help extremely appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey bud let's here some more info like what were you running specifically and your age? That is going to tell us more,  you got the level for free test which is probably fine,  I like total test levels better so you should as your doctor about that level,  get all the info and lab results from your doctor and come back and fill us in more so we can give you the best advice


----------



## Oman (Nov 8, 2017)

I'll get all the info and come back before wasting anyone's time. Thanks for response Runningwild.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 9, 2017)

Oman said:


> My question is what does 12.1 T acctually mean? Is it low and if so what should I do?


Thats called Total test, being "young" you should be around 20-25- in total test.
Not an expert just something I know.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Thats called Total test, being "young" you should be around 20-25- in total test.
> Not an expert just something I know.



Actually it's free test but u seem to like to sound like u know what you're talking about


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2017)

what powerful compounds did you run..?

How much, how long>?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2017)

Oman said:


> Hello
> 
> Between November 2016 and June 2017 I was cycling on and off steroids. Im young and did high doses of the more so called powerful steroids. I quit cold turkey my last cycle, did a short PCT, its been 5 months now and I feel like ive damaged my natural testosterone production to a serious degree.
> 
> ...



Run another pct. 

Start with 2 weeks of hcg
Week 1 250iu daily 
Week 2 500iu daily 

Then start 50 Clomid and 40 nolva for 2 weeks.

Then 25 Clomid and 20 nolva for 4 weeks. 

Then wait a few more weeks and get a blood test. 

You want 

Total test 
Free test 
Estradiol 
Fsh 
Lh


----------



## Bicepticon (Nov 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Run another pct.
> 
> Start with 2 weeks of hcg
> Week 1 250iu daily
> ...



Great advice!!


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 11, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Thats called Total test, being "young" you should be around 20-25- in total test.
> Not an expert just something I know.



Hmmmm I don't think so but that's just me and my doctor telling me but what do I know.... 25 what ?????? Your lab could be running different measuring units.

Total test normal range is 300-1080 ng/dl
free test normal range is 47-244 pg/ml

thats the standard I ran tests more then one place be getting mine done at another place Monday actually so I'll see if they claim the same ranges of normal..... 

to the op run that pct again like POB said and let us know your test results , and sometimes the lab results are messed up it happens and if something is way out of wack re test


----------

